
Successful First Observations of Galactic Centre with GRAVITY - Deinos
https://www.eso.org/public/news/eso1622/
======
lostbit
I've been right in front of ESO VLT, during a long motorcycle ride. A
remarkable place, rough and peaceful at the same time.

